# article: ‘Full Self-Driving’ clips show Teslas fighting for control, and experts see deep flaws



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2022/02/10/video-tesla-full-self-driving-beta/


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

> ‘Full Self-Driving’ clips show Teslas fighting for control, and experts see deep flaws


Sh!t, it's like being married...


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Good article.

_"Full Self-Driving is one of two driver-assistance technologies available on Teslas. The other is “Autopilot,” a system primarily designed for highway use with an attentive driver behind the wheel."
_
And both technologies are misnamed. At most they should be labeled _Driver Assist_. Other automakers have better safeguards than those incorporated by Tesla. FSD makes one of the safest vehicles on the road one of the un-safest.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Good article.
> 
> _"Full Self-Driving is one of two driver-assistance technologies available on Teslas. The other is “Autopilot,” a system primarily designed for highway use with an attentive driver behind the wheel."_
> 
> And both technologies are misnamed. At most they should be labeled _Driver Assist_. Other automakers have better safeguards than those incorporated by Tesla. FSD makes one of the safest vehicles on the road one of the un-safest.


Exactly, the whole thing is mislabeled, they could say "highly advanced driver assist" or something but self driving is not, hype and speculation drives silicon projects into high valuation, the tricks they use range from misleading to buzzwords.


----------

